# Second Round of Clomid



## AnnaNP

Hi all!
I am a 27 year old female TTC now for about 1.5 years. I first went on Clomid (50mg) about Oct/Nov last year and after my progesterone levels came back showing a level 2 :nope: I was gutted.
My gynecologist then upped my dosage to 100mg but I decided to leave it for awhile before 'trying' again. I finished my round of 100mg of Clomid two weeks ago and I am ANXIOUSLY waiting to be able to start pregnancy tests as well as get my Day 21 blood tests for Progesterone levels. 
I have read a lot of posts by people saying that they have had success on round two of clomid, esp. after increasing dosage, however I am wondering because I waited about 4-5 months before starting this after my first round of 50mg does this kind of make it like a first round again?? I have two more repeats of 100mg that I can get but I am just desperately wanting to get pregnant this time around - it is just all so hard and upsetting!


----------



## sasha0430

Hey Anna...this month was my second round of clomid..first round I was taking it days 5-9 and when I get for progesterone levels they were 4.06 so she said that I did not ovulate and she up the dose to 100mg...I had my progesterone levels done on Thursday and doc call me friday and she said that levels were 62 and big improvement from last round....I am not sure if taking a brake make a difference...hopefully not and your get your BFP...


----------



## Biotechick829

It's not the sequence of rounds but how much drug requires your body to ovulate. Usually the higher the dose the higher chance of ovulation but also OHSS. Hopefully 100mg is the magic dose your body needs ;)

We conceived on the second round of Clomid. The dose was the same as the first (100mg) but the 2nd time I requested monitoring via ultrasound and a trigger shot when we had a mature follicle.


----------



## AnnaNP

Thanks for your replies girls - isn't it so good having people in the same situation!!! Hopefully they will get results to me asap after having my progest. levels tested on Tues. Definately have been feeling more of the 'effects' this time around, e.g. feeling pangs around my ovaries etc a little more. I am just wondering what else I can do to 'try' get pregnant? So encouraging to hear you got preg on your 2nd round with 100mg. I am feeling really stressed and soo emotional, crying a lot etc. and then feel guilty/get worried that the stress will affect my chances of conceiving (haha vicious cycle!). 
One other thing why my progesterone levels could be so low is that I like to exercise a bit and when I saw the gyno last year she said I needed to up my BMI slightly which I have done but I still really enjoy running, spin classes etc. and I am still doing this but also feel worried that it might not be helping?? However I have also read that you can continue to do anything that you usually do.... 
Wow Sascha - that is a huge improvement in your progesterone levels!! yay! did you also feel diff. at all with the higher dose?


----------



## sasha0430

on first round I was emotional and had a headaches for half of the month...around ovulation time my belly felt swollen and tight...and I had night sweats...also first round made me ovulate later and my lp was way longer my cycle went from 27 to 36 days..and that was taking it days 5-9...then this month dr told me to count my spotting as first day so I took clomid days 1-5 and ovulated on 15th...this time I was way more depressed when I took it however it only lasted couple of days and I was ok, thank God, before O my belly was tight and swollen and hurt more this time...I have also used pre seed lubricant, soft cups, robutusin (sp), I chart and we bd every other day from day 9...I am not sure what else to do...we have been ttc for about 15 months now...we had tests done and SA came back normal and mine were normal...I also feel so beat down by this...it should not be so hard...ttc turned into a science project...like you I am glad that there are sights like this to find support...today I am 9DPO...where are you in your cycle...gl and hope you hear from you dr soon...


----------



## AnnaNP

Hi Sasha, I am day 20 today and don't really feel much but last night my ovaries were really hurting? Tomorrow I will be having my day 21 progesterone blood tests, but yes, like you said, ovulation for us can be random and a lot later so perhaps if I haven't yet then they might be low? Not sure. As I have only been 'trying' with meds since Oct. I haven't got stuck into really checking my temperature, using ovulation kits etc. but going back to my gynecologist May 28th so perhaps I will ask her all about that. Today I picked up two more rounds of 100mg clomid but i am hoping like ANYTHING that I wont have to do another round, let alone two. It IS frustrating, when you feel like you are doing everything in your power (not drinking alcohol, laying low etc) and then you see other people carrying on in normal life and getting preg! Grrr! Are you doing a lot of exercise or anything? that is something I have carried on but wondering if I should curb...


----------



## sasha0430

I am on CD 25...I do exercise some, about 3 times a week...I do Zumba or run...I talked to my doc and she said that exercise should help with clomid side effects...My dental hygienist is a very dedicated runner and she ran through both of her pregnancies&#8230;I think with second one she ran half marathon when she was about 5 months&#8230;But who knows&#8230;When do you find out about your 21 day test&#8230;like you said numbers could be low if you have not ovulated yet&#8230;you know ttc is like a full time job&#8230;


----------



## AnnaNP

It is right?! I dont know about you but I also just feel like hibernating a little, esp. with friends not really understanding and thinking everything will be 'fine'. Trying to stay positive however :) Not sure, I will ask the nurse today when I get my tests when she thinks I will have the results - very interested to see! I am wondering however after my first round of Clomid last year (50mg) if I ovulated really late, as my progesterone levels were at a 2 at day 21, however a bit later on (can't quite remember, perhaps a week or so) I started having the 'effects' like really bloated etc etc... hoping that I did ovulate... That is good to know about exercise as I do a bit of everything, run and a lot of interval training such as spin class, I am a little under BMI, only really need to put on maybe 2kg but I see so many thin woman getting pregnant etc. so I dont really think or feel that its a factor. I am cutting back and attempting to put on a little weight anyhow, anything to get pregnant! How old are you sascha?


----------



## Hoping85

Hi :)
I'm 26 and am at CD 5 on my first round of 50mg Clomid. Do you guys know if there are any symptoms that can help you tell if you are ovulating? Also do you know what Clomid sucess rates are? I asked my doctor but what he told me seems to differ from what i have read :/ 
Goodluck to you ladies :)
Babydust! :)


----------



## sasha0430

AnnaNP...I have turned 34 yesterday&#8230;I am opposite of you...I can stand to loose some weight&#8230;maybe 5 more pounds but I love to eat&#8230;I am also tired of hearing &#8220;it will happen just give it time, &#8220;relax and it will happen&#8221;&#8230;&#8221;It will happen when it is suppose to happen&#8221; and so on&#8230;

Hoping 85 -I did not get positive OPK&#8217;s since on clomid&#8230; I have had some ovaries pains and it was hurting to the touch&#8230;I am assuming that was O time because I am temping and as soon as temps have gone up for three days pain have stopped&#8230;
Dr said that I did not ovulated on 50mg because my Progesterone level was 4.06 on CD 21 which was only 3 or 2 DPO so she has increased it to 100mg and I still did not get positive OPK so I thought I did not ovulate even though my temp has gone up&#8230;however my CD 21, 6 DPO progesterone level was 62 so now I continue the wait&#8230;I am 11 DPO today&#8230;as to success rate I am not sure...I have read that some girls got prego on thier first cycle and some on thier second and for some it did not help..so who knows..

GL girls&#8230;at least we have support groups like these to vent to because I believe I was driving my dh insane&#8230;


----------



## AnnaNP

Haha absolutely!! Mood swings are major!! So frustrating. Hoping85 - I have read that apparently your discharge is meant to be different/obvious when O, like egg white consistency??!? This didn't happen for me, however I have also heard the higher the dose of Clomid (and Clomid for a start) can 'dry' you up so that when you O it may not be as obvious, also harder for the sperm to travel apparently if this happens s). Other symptoms heard: headaches, mood swings, ovary pain... I am looking forward to my Progesterone results...hoping by end of week!! Let me know how you are both getting on~!


----------



## soniia21f

Yes.. its lovely one.. me too expecting the same.. lets see!! :)


----------



## Hoping85

good luck ladies :) 
I hope Clomid works for us all!


----------



## nimbec

Hi Anna and others 

I thought I'd join in as I'm 30 got pcos and on clomid round 2! 50mg. I ovulated very late on first round cd22 consultant thought I haddnt but then I got a bfp (chemical preg) as only lasted 2 days so upsetting so hear I go again cd5. I was also doing a lot of exercise and a low bmi since I have stopped as much exercise and put on half a stone my body has behaved a little better! Hoping this is why last month bfp ... Good luck to you all praying for lots of baby dust for us all!!


----------



## AnnaNP

Great to hear from you - thanks for joining the thread! Oh my heart goes out to you about your chemical preg. I bet you had a lot of feelings of so close but so far, another fear of mine is actually falling preg and then having a miscarriage as they say chances of this are higher for the likes of us! That would rip me :( Anyway, interesting about the exercise/low BMI thing, as I am only 'just' under and I feel and look fine, don't 'really' want to put on any weight, but of course anything to fall preg. My periods stopped August 2010 when I came off the pill (pill helping to make them reg.) and then I have only had a period after a three wk course back on the pill to make me have one then to start clomid, I randomly had one in Feb though.. So did your periods resume on their own??


----------



## nimbec

AnnaNP said:


> Great to hear from you - thanks for joining the thread! Oh my heart goes out to you about your chemical preg. I bet you had a lot of feelings of so close but so far, another fear of mine is actually falling preg and then having a miscarriage as they say chances of this are higher for the likes of us! That would rip me :( Anyway, interesting about the exercise/low BMI thing, as I am only 'just' under and I feel and look fine, don't 'really' want to put on any weight, but of course anything to fall preg. My periods stopped August 2010 when I came off the pill (pill helping to make them reg.) and then I have only had a period after a three wk course back on the pill to make me have one then to start clomid, I randomly had one in Feb though.. So did your periods resume on their own??

Hi Anna 

I was also only slightly under but decided to try being bigger for a few months. My periods didn't start on own I had provera to kickstart them then started round 2 clomid when I had chemical preg so not quite sure what will happen now ... I'm so desperate for a bfp!!! Best of luck to you keep in touch !


----------



## imanny

Hello all...

Can I join? I'm on second round of clomid 100mg CD 2-6. Today is CD22. I'm ttc #2. DS is 2 now...I conceived him with clomid as well since I have pcos. 

7 months ago I managed to get pregnant naturally but sadly miscarried. Been ttc ever since. My first round of clomid was in Dec/Jan, but I had bad cramps, mood swings and nausea so I didn't continue on clomid for the cycle after that. 

All of my friends and family seems to have no problems conceiving and it's really hard going through this journey alone.


----------



## Hoping85

Hi Imanny,
Welcome to the thread! I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriage :( are you taking Clomid at the moment? We are TTC number 1 :) Sending lots of baby dust to you! Keep in touch :)


----------



## imanny

Hoping85 said:


> Hi Imanny,
> Welcome to the thread! I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriage :( are you taking Clomid at the moment? We are TTC number 1 :) Sending lots of baby dust to you! Keep in touch :)

Hi Hoping85, 

Yes, I'm taking clomid at the moment. I'm ttc #2. Last time when I ttc #1, my gyno put me on clomid too. I conceived my son on the second round of clomid. I'm hoping this time will be the same too..:)

Good luck to you all...hope this is our lucky month! :)


----------



## sasha0430

Woohoo.. Look at usThread is growing...that is awesome...this was my second month on clomid and I am currently 14 DPO...I temp and temps are staying high but I am going to wait to test as long as I can because even though I tell my self it is going to BFN when I see it I get very sad...GL all and lots of baby dust for our BFP's...

Imanny...I am sorry to read about your miscarriage and glad you have joined...


----------



## jenniferlawe

I would like to join as well. I am on my second round of clomid first round of 100 mg as I did not ov on the 50 mg. this month through me for a loop and I am still a little nervous that I messed it up. I was told to take provera on day five through nine counting from the first day I see blood. I took provera last month as well as thiso th to bring on my period. On Saturday I wiped and saw blood day one I thought this lasted three days very light only when I wiped so o. Wednesday I took my first dose of clomid and on Thursday I saw blood it has continued today so now I think it is my period and that I started clomid on the wrong day. I freaked out yesterday but today I figure I will still ov just may be sooner. Glad I found this thread. 
Good luck and baby dust to all


----------



## V2R

Hi I have done 6 rounds of Clomid at 50mg day 2-6 & not fallen pregnant, age 32 & quite fit. I am unexplained infertility.
I had high hopes for Clomid!! I'm now going to see about IVF at end of month, I hate the whole ttc I always assumed it was easy to fall pregnant..


----------



## nimbec

Hi Jenniferlawe 

I would try not to worry i take my clomid Cd2-6 anyway and seeing as my body doesnt conform i last ovulated Cd22 my cycles are 37 very long days lol! So yes I guess you may just ovulate a little sooner but the upside of that is that you don't have to wait as long. Im very impatient today i'm just willing the days away untill I ovulate. Best of luck and keep in touch.

V2R Welcome and I really feel for you that must be so difficult not having a specific reason - i'll keep everything crossed that the IVF does it for you!!! 

Imanny welcome too! Its really encouraging to hear you concieved the first time with pcos and clomid. Look forward to hearing from you - stay strong in the 2ww


----------



## jenniferlawe

That would be awesome I hope I ovulate. Last month I did not on 50 mg.

Welcome everyone so nice to see we are not alone.


----------



## AnnaNP

Hi everyone! Great to have so many of us on the thread now. Imanny - so sorry to hear about your MC, what a hard time that must have been for you, I hope you have some success and happiness soon. 
While on clomid have you all been doing much different?! I have cut out alcohol, perhaps the odd glass, but still drinking coffee, working lots etc. etc. I feel like I don't want to do ANYTHING to jeopardise my chances. My gyno was away yesterday when I rang for my progesterone results and apparently she is the only one who can tell me them even though the results are back! (grrr) and I think sometime over the next three days I am going to take a preg. test...not that I really 'feel anything/diff' but its the earliest I can take one....how soon did you find out Imanny that you were preg. with your first on clomid? I am wondering if this round and then the next two rounds of 100mg dont work if I will be increased to 150mg....that is the highest amount right? Fingers crossed for us all!!!!! x


----------



## sasha0430

jenniferlawe said:


> I would like to join as well. I am on my second round of clomid first round of 100 mg as I did not ov on the 50 mg. this month through me for a loop and I am still a little nervous that I messed it up. I was told to take provera on day five through nine counting from the first day I see blood. I took provera last month as well as thiso th to bring on my period. On Saturday I wiped and saw blood day one I thought this lasted three days very light only when I wiped so o. Wednesday I took my first dose of clomid and on Thursday I saw blood it has continued today so now I think it is my period and that I started clomid on the wrong day. I freaked out yesterday but today I figure I will still ov just may be sooner. Glad I found this thread.
> Good luck and baby dust to all

I just wanted to let you know that I was on clomid 50mg and did not ovulate...and I took it days 5-9...then this month I have taken it days 1-5 and have ovulated...so now just waiting...I was on my period while I was taking it...I also did not get positive OPK's since on clomid so I thought I did not ovualte this cycle but progesterone checked showed O...so yea you can O and it can be anywhre from 5 to 9 days after your last clomid pill...I have read that somewhere so not sure how right it is though...GL and lots of baby dust...


----------



## jenniferlawe

Thank you. I am hoping just for the chance to get pregnant. If I don't ov I don't have a chance. Fingers crossed and baby dust to all


----------



## agape love

Hey ladies just reading through the thread. I am currently on 2nd round of increase dosage of 100mg. Did not ovulate the first round of 50mg. I was diagnosed with PCOS Feb 2012.

Wishing nothing but babydust for us all!


----------



## imanny

AnnaNP said:


> Hi everyone! Great to have so many of us on the thread now. Imanny - so sorry to hear about your MC, what a hard time that must have been for you, I hope you have some success and happiness soon.
> While on clomid have you all been doing much different?! I have cut out alcohol, perhaps the odd glass, but still drinking coffee, working lots etc. etc. I feel like I don't want to do ANYTHING to jeopardise my chances. My gyno was away yesterday when I rang for my progesterone results and apparently she is the only one who can tell me them even though the results are back! (grrr) and I think sometime over the next three days I am going to take a preg. test...not that I really 'feel anything/diff' but its the earliest I can take one....how soon did you find out Imanny that you were preg. with your first on clomid? I am wondering if this round and then the next two rounds of 100mg dont work if I will be increased to 150mg....that is the highest amount right? Fingers crossed for us all!!!!! x

AnnaNp, i conceived on the second round of clomid 100mg. During ttc i just limit my intake of alcohol and coffee. It is good that you are taking care of yourself, AnnaNp. The only thing that was diff that time was that i went for a vacation with my friends during the 2ww. I really enjoyed myself and wasn't thinking too much about getting pregnant ( tww always drives me nuts). Few days before my period was due, i remembered feeling bloated and been having constipations (sorry tmi!). I tested 1 or 2 days after my period was due and got a BFP. 

Funny thing was, even on the second pregnancy (which i miscarried), i only conceived on the month that i thought i was not going to conceive. 

I think if i don't conceive this month after 2 rounds of clomid, i wan' t to ask my doc if i can take higher dosage. My body doesn't seem to respond to 100mg this time. When i went for scan on cd13, my follicles were small, just 10mm...and i only feel cramp during cd13, and nothing after that so i guess this is not my month. Hope for better luck nx cycle...[-o&lt;


----------



## nimbec

Ok so the OH now thinks I'm totally nuts. He announced he is away with work for 2 days when I'm due to ovulate...cue upset me and I suggested maybe I could go with him - the look of horror to then be told its only 2 days! I was trying to explain they are the ONLY few days :( :( :( so I'm praying I O early or late. 

Am I really nuts for wanting to go with him?


----------



## sasha0430

Well I am 15 DPO according to my FF chart...My temp were still high this morning so I decided to test and BFN :wacko... so much for high temps...now I am waiting on AF so that I can start 3rd round of clomid or meet with dr to see what other options we have...both of us have tests done and they were normal so who knows..I feel like ttc is a second full time job...good luck to all of you and lots of baby dust...


----------



## AnnaNP

Def Sasha - TTC is such a full time job!! constantly on the brain. Have had a pretty upsetting day today as the gynecologist told me that 100mg didn't work for me, Progest. results still at an all time low, therefore didn't ovulate :( Going to start me on 150mg now. I have decided to cut out my exercise regime, as I enjoy a lot of high intensity work outs, running, spin classes etc. and now I am going to walk, maybe some yoga and swim, low impact stuff to see if I get my periods back for a start. As now I have to take a 3 week course of the contraceptive drug to then get a period to then start clomid (such a process). Hopefully the added weight and maybe higher progesterone levels (if they happen) will work with doing this, just dont want to gain a lot of weight and get out of my normal 'anna routine' to no avail.....how is everyone else getting on at the moment??


----------



## nimbec

Hi Anna 

Im so sorry to hear your news grrrr it can be so disheartening!! Feel free to message anytime. This TTC game takes us on one hell of a rollercoaster. As you know I stopped high intensity workouts, well I stopped exercise all together for a whole month (nearly killed me - i a bit of an addict!) and my levels shot up - fingers crossed the same will happen for you. Its hard not exercising and putting on weight but Im determind to get pregnant and if this is what i need to do than sobe it! 

Im really disheartened today too, just found out the OH is away with work right around the time i 'should' O :( :( He now officially thinks i'm bonkers as I asked to go with him! 

Sascha good luck with it all we are thinking of you! 
Good luck and wishing baby dust to all!!


----------



## AnnaNP

Ohhh that is such bad timing!!!! Really hope you do ovulate..!!! And that is very helpful to know that your levels shot up once you cut back on exercise etc. we seem the same in terms of our enjoyment in it/feel good endorphins and all that! I am just walking now and eating a lot more....feeling it already :s Did you completely cut everything or just tone back? Def. worth it though - you are right. I just hope that putting on some weight or stopping high intensity is the answer!!! Also wondering whether or not to go back on metformin hmmm...how did you keep sane with not exercising?! just busied yourself? Hey some things I have heard are good for you with trying to conceive are: grapefruit and barley grass!!


----------



## nimbec

Hi thanks im hoping I do too!! feeling extreemley inpatient today tho :( grrr! I did cut out everything and tbh i'm really struggling with it, trying to keep myself occupied in other ways. I decided that I had to give it a good go and I could always go back to it after being pregnant (positive thinking!!!) I feel really lethargic atm and would love to do a spin class but everytime i get that feeling I just try and think about getting pregnant. It does seem that we are simular in how we are - maybe we can crack this together and hopefully discussing being pregnant some time soon... 

I'll def look into the grapefruit as i dont eat any atm - any other tips would be greatly appreciated. 

Why have you got to do 3 weeks of provera? i only did 10days to induce period... just thinking it may speed things up for you.


----------



## agape love

Hey ladies....just reading do the thread.

Question I am so confused of the 10 day provera...I only took 5 days and started AF the day after. Then clomid days 5-9. Last month I didn't ovulate at all so hopefully the increase in clomid will help.

The Gf juice helps to increase CM. I have also heard EPO is a good alternative too. 

Wishing you ladies lots of baby dust.


----------



## AnnaNP

Hi ladies,

I tried Provera but it didnt work for me i.e didn't get a period! that is why she (gyno) has always prescribed me a 3 wk course of the contracep. pill just to get a period! she puts me on Yasmin as apparently that increase progest. and oestrogen levels, both of which are low for me. Would be a heck more ideal if Provera worked. I have only tried it the once however so wondering if it would be worth trying again?? hmm dont know.


----------



## nimbec

AnnaNP said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I tried Provera but it didnt work for me i.e didn't get a period! that is why she (gyno) has always prescribed me a 3 wk course of the contracep. pill just to get a period! she puts me on Yasmin as apparently that increase progest. and oestrogen levels, both of which are low for me. Would be a heck more ideal if Provera worked. I have only tried it the once however so wondering if it would be worth trying again?? hmm dont know.

Hi aww that must be so frustrating for you! It took 14 days for me to start a d then it was very brief! Just enough to start the clomid. I wonder if perhaps they could inject you to make you ovulate this is the next stop for me...at least then you don't have to wait 3 weeks? Just a thought Hun also whereabouts in the world are you?


----------



## nimbec

Hi agape 

Its such a nightmare that our bodies seem to have a mind of their own! When do you start your next round? Are you taking 100mg?


----------



## AnnaNP

I am in New Zealand :) 27 and have been with my partner for over 2 years, have been trying for a year now but only went on clomid oct/nov last year. Yes I know! so frustrating! will be interesting when I put on some weight though if my hormones level out a little. Fingers crossed. How long have you all been trying?


----------



## nimbec

Hi anna

Stay positive!! I'm now really struggling with no exercise I feel really heavy and lethargic :cry:

We have been trying since last September it seems like a life time especially as with my complications i'm on a limited time scale - the more time goes by the probability gets less and less. 

I really hope the none high intensity really helps you.

How are the rest of you guys getting on?


----------



## AnnaNP

With every month of trying it definately seems like a life time huh. Want to 're-train' my mind in terms of trying to 'forget about it' (!??!) to then try to live life normally (without exercise mind you!) and hopefully it will just happen! definately trying the positive way now...won't help the other way in terms of worrying about it. But I think with every bad bit of news (tests etc) that is just natural huh :( Gosh fingers crossed for all of us! my appointment with my gyno is in two wks time....


----------



## nimbec

Thanks anna 

Good luck to you and everyone too!!


----------



## lou30

hi all im new to all of this so dont really know what to do, but just to give u the low down ive been on clomid for three months now just starting my 4th the first 2 were on 50mg then the third was on 100mg but all 3 i didnt react. now ive been put on 150mg has anyone been in the same boat as im really loseing faith at the mo dont feel like its ever going to happen .


----------



## nimbec

Lou welcome! 

This TTC rollercoaster can be so cruel! I'm also on Clomid but 50mg round 2. i had a chemical last month so can assume that i o'd at somepoint. I'm off to gnae today so fingers crossed he will give me good news. Please don't loose hope there are lots of people on here who have been through what you are and eventually got their O and some then their BFP its just a long waiting game :( 

We are all hear for support, are you on any other medication?


----------



## AnnaNP

Hi Lou!!! Feel for you as going through EXACTLY the same thing as you, as we all are :s - glad you have joined our forum! I too was on 50mg (last year Oct/Nov) and decided to have a break from it when it didn't work (don't know if that was a wise thing to do or not) then last month went on 100mg - didnt work, today I got my Progest. results (a measly 2) which was the same as first time :( - so now I am waiting to see my gyno in a weeks time then start 150mg, however I dont get my period (gyno thinks due to slightly low bmi and exercise) so I have tried to massively cut that out and hope to get a regular cycle again. Have to go on the pill for 3 weeks to get a period to THEN take clomid. What r ur progest levels like? and anything else lifestyle wise?


----------



## StayPositive

Hi,

I am currently TTC baby 2, on Clomid. Our first was also conceived on Clomid, cycle 3 for us. we had 50mg first month, nothing, 100mg 2nd month, just a cyst, then 150mg the 3rd month and we got pregnant! So it can take a while for your body to adjust, but don't give up hope! This time i started on 100mg (after last time i didn't want to start at the bottom dose again, esp as we are paying for treatment), which produced 6 mature follicles! Told not to try that month, then 75mg for the last 2 months. Have O'd each month (a LOT of ovary and general stomach pain) but not been lucky so far. Hoping that this is our month. Fingers crossed for you all, i am sure luck is just round the corner


----------



## AnnaNP

Hi everyone! How are we all getting on?!? - any news? I saw my gyno yesterday and she wants me to put on an extra 4kg at least and stop all exercise which I already have massively tapered off as of a month ago, then I am hoping with this my body will normalise and start a menstrual cycle on its own...a bit hesitant to take 150mg clomid after taking a 3 wk course of the contracep. pill (to bring on a period) as it is my last chance with clomid, then she wants me to start injections. So wanting my body to try normalise before clomid so will give it a bit of time - fingers crossed. Hope u are all havnig some luck x


----------



## nimbec

Hi Anna I'm 13dpo today BFN so depressing temp has dropped to so just waiting for witch however i'm worried she may not show and i'll have to do progesterone route again :( I'm on zero exercise and have put on over 1/2 stone just top give you hope i'm 5'6'' was 49kg and am now 58kg and my body is working much better although i feel terrible ugh had to buy a whole new wardrobe of clothes :( 

Good luck hun what cd are you on?


----------



## AnnaNP

Its awful huh - dont feel yourself and just yuck! def just wanting to hibernate and not see anyone! i am simply walking now but eating a lot more to attempt some quick weight gain. I need to get to 63kg, prob. slightly higher than need to be but my gyno wants to ensure have enough on, used to being 56-58kg so feel yuck but hey if it is gonna be worth it right! are you doing anything else? have you seen a herbalist or anything? any other issues? I am a bit new to the terminology, but guessing DPO is days past ovulation? and what is CD? ... 'blonde' :)


----------



## nimbec

Hi Anna 

Sorry terminology takes a while to get used to CD means cycle day DPO means days past ovulation. Do you chart your temperatures? If not its really usefull to do fertitility friend is a brilliant site and totally free, it tells you when you should O predicts things for you and confirms if you have O'd (ovulated) 

I'm out has arrived and being really nasty to me I have hurredous cramps and she is making me sick how nice!! Oh well i'm pleased I can get on to next cycle. 3rd round of clomid starts tomorrow! 10th cycle ttc grrrrr I'm pleased that she has arrived it means the extra weight is helping! 

I'm not taking or doing anything else apart from prenatal vitamins, i'm considering accupuncture but i'm not sure. Also i have to decide today if i want to take 75mg asprin daily for the cycle as consultant has said it can help some people....no proven evidence though so am a lil wary!

Good luck to everyone!! keep in touch!


----------



## AnnaNP

That is interesting about aspirin ! something to keep in mind.
My period is due on the 11th - 12th but I haven't had one naturally for so long, hoping that I will like you said with extra weight. Have your periods resumed with some weight gain? if so how long did it take? Dont chart my temps but yes somthing to think about!!


----------



## nimbec

Hi Yey this is the first month I've had a non induced period so it must be working!! It's taken 3 months to get tho after the weight :( or maybe just that I've got heavier this month made target weight?! 

Body internally seems much better but I can't say the same for my sanity I truly feel hurrendous!! Really lethargic heavy and yuk!! 

Getting hot flushes from clomid tonight lol fun times x


----------



## AnnaNP

Awww hun - definately know how you feel!! its awful huh! my partner keeps reminding me: all for a good cause, all for a good cause..but it is hard when that seem so out of reach?!? - I keep thinking once those two red lines are clear on the preg. test this will all be worth it and more right...this is temporary for us and we can always lose the weight and get back into a good routine of things afterwards...hang in there and lets enjoy good food and relaxation together :) What day of clomid are you on? and are you on 50 0r 100mg (forget) - i have heard 3rd round a lot of positive things....that is good to know/hear it took you three months to get a non-induced period...when was your last one? - I have a friends sister who told me it took her 9 months! (argh) so fingers crossed for you!!!!!!!


----------



## nimbec

Hi hun i'm on 50mg clomid currently enjoying the hot flushes it gives me lol 3rd day of clomid today!

I'm off to spain for 2 weeks very early monday morning, keep in touch i'll pop in a few times while i'm away to catch up on things x


----------



## AnnaNP

Hows everyone getting on?? xx


----------



## cn_83

Hi all,

Really need support and more updates on how this works.. Been ttc since oct11 and started clomid (directly with 100 mg) after 8 cycles in Jun 12. 

Ovulated in Jun on clomid 100 mg but didn't conceive. Had 2nd cycle of clomid 100 mg in Jul and again no success. 

All my hormone tests, etc and DH's tests show good result. I'm also ovulating every time on Clomid 100 mg since last 2 months. Then,why isn't it happening? 

What are the other reasons that could be stopping pregnancy?


----------



## AnnaNP

Hi there!
Oh how frustrating for you - does your doctor/gyno. say anything else about reasons as to why you haven't conceived yet? 
What is your general lifestyle etc. like? Has your partner been tested? 
Are your cycles regular/normal etc?
Promising that you are ovulating....


----------



## cn_83

AnnaNP said:


> Hi there!
> Oh how frustrating for you - does your doctor/gyno. say anything else about reasons as to why you haven't conceived yet?
> What is your general lifestyle etc. like? Has your partner been tested?
> Are your cycles regular/normal etc?
> Promising that you are ovulating....

Thanks for the response Anna. Both of us are health conscious and eat healthy
. Cycles are normal and regular. I'm told that I'm ovulating on clomid. I do follicular scan to check this.

Dr. suggested iui. Is it too early?


----------



## AnnaNP

For me I have been seeing a herbalist and have amazing results from this, I haven't had a period since August 2010 and after being on pills from her (plus gaining a bit of weight) I finally got a period last week on Tuesday so now this means that I am ovulating and my chance of falling pregnant is far greater. Have had so many more hormonal changes so everythings a bit more positive. The herbal way is a bit pricey but definately definately worth it - I am in NZ and under Julia Davidson if you wanted to look her up - shes incredible and has helped sooo many woman with infertility.....I would say try some natural products first?!? cant hurt....apparently supplements like Dong Quai etc. are all helpful!


----------

